

Show HN: Pomodoro-Timer - scrrr
http://www.musetheory.de/web/pomodoro
Someone suggested the Pomodoro-technique on HN and I quickly threw together this page that is supposed to help me try Pomodoro out today.<p>Join my effort today and let me know if you like it!
======
makmanalp
Wow, it's a timer hardcoded to do 25 / 5 cycles. You know, I like the idea of
purpose-built things, but come on...

~~~
scrrr
Here's a reason: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1629624>

~~~
makmanalp
This is a pretty neat idea. I get it now.

------
docgnome
Thanks, You've gotten me to try the pomodoro technique. We'll see how it goes.
Probably write my own timer inside emacs though to fit my workflow better.

------
processing
I use this <http://www.focusboosterapp.com/> stops me from spending hours in
email.

------
slig
Really nice app for OS X: <http://pomodoro.ugolandini.com/>

~~~
datasink
I've found Vitamin-R for OS X to be really nice also.
<http://www.publicspace.net/Vitamin-R/>

------
dan_netwalker
Asking HN: Is there some app for linux or a mobile java app for this?

~~~
giu
Linux: <http://eyedeal.team88.org/node/86> (uses Workrave,
<http://www.workrave.org/>)

Linux + Adobe Air: <http://code.google.com/p/pomodairo/>

------
lkozma
meta-question: why do scrrr's comments appear as [dead] ?

~~~
scrrr
what do you mean?

~~~
davidw
Your comment, "Someone suggested the Pomodoro-technique on HN and I quickly
threw together this page that is supposed to help me try Pomodoro out
today..." is marked as [dead].

Seems strange to me too - it's the only [dead] comment of yours.

------
pmichaud
I also wrote a .NET pomodoro timer. Should I release it?

